# [EVDL] EV HVAC configurations



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Tony,

I ask that you reply with some more detail to clarify for the evdl
members so we can give you what we have. Since Hyundai also 
does fcvs when I state EV, I am referring to a battery Electric 
Vehicle (bEV).

In following the newswires, 
Hyundai's Kia is coming out with the Ray EV for the Korean market
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EVLN-Kia-Ray-EV-European-debut-r-139km-td4471565.html
Would that NA EV you mentioned be based off of the Korean Ray EV?

The newswires first said Hyundai was making an EV
http://www.smartplanet.com/blog/smart-takes/hyundai-electric-car-coming-soon-exec-says/13599

And then a little later it stated it is focusing on pih and letting 
Kia play with EVs
http://www.smartplanet.com/blog/transportation/hyundai-says-it-will-not-produce-electric-vehicles/995

http://www.autoguide.com/auto-news/2011/09/kia-to-focus-on-electric-cars-hyundai-to-develop-hybrids-as-part-of-new-green-car-plan.html

http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EVLN-Hyundai-i-oniq-pih-coupe-unveiled-ahead-of-Geneva-Motor-Show-tp4440897p4440897.html
Could you specify what is really going to happen?


Could this EV you are working on be a Hyundai fcv and not an EV?
http://inhabitat.com/hyundai-to-sell-hydrogen-fuel-cell-cars-in-2012/


By "EV-1", do you actually mean, GM EV1 ?
The EV1 Club was the best source for information. Here is am 
EV1-Club list of contacts that know the technical details on the EV1
http://www.eanet.com/ev1-club/contacts.htm

But since GM crushed the leased EV1's, members have had to move on to 
what else was available. Initially, EV1 Club members/drivers 
jumped-ship to RAV4-EVs, so you may want to contact them and pose 
your EV1 questions
http://five.pairlist.net/mailman/listinfo/rav4-ev

Since GM mostly put highly educated, well paid people on their three
year long waiting list, most of those people might be found on the 
Tesla and Leaf forums
http://www.teslamotorsclub.com/forumdisplay.php/61-General-Forum

http://www.mynissanleaf.com/

On the DYI discussions, it mentions EV-God John Wayland may have some
GM EV1 HVAC information
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/ev-heat-pumps-ev1-historical-66041.html

http://www.plasmaboyracing.com/blog/

http://www.evalbum.com/035.html



I look forward to your reply that will clarify my questions above.


{brucedp.150m.com}




-


> Antonio wrote:
> > Hello ,
> > my name is Tony Vespa and I work for Hyundai Motors. We are currently
> > developing an EV for North America. I am working on the HVAC system. I
> ...


----------

